# 64 Wouldn't Start Tonight???



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Had to leave my new GTO at work tonight.

It's been starting fine.

Went to start it tonight and can't get it to do anything, won't even budge the starter.

Lights all work, tried to jump it, nothing.

Lights don't even dim when you hit the ignition.

New Optima battery, it read 12.3 volts on the multimeter.

The ignition switch is suspect as it is a little flaky (have to wiggle it to get the lights/radio/gauge to work).

Also wondering if the horn relay plays a role in starting.

Any ideas before I dig in tomorrow will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

4sp or auto?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll bet it'll start right up if you jump the solenoid terminals between the big bat cable and the small "S" terminal. I've had this happen on a lot of GTO's, ironically, always automatic cars that can't be push started. My stick cars never seem to have starter problems! High resistance in the wire from the switch to the solenoid is usually the culprit, although it can be in the switch or the batt. terminal also. Good lights and voltage, with no "click" and no voltage drop means you have an open circuit, and my bet is on the small solenoid wire having high resistance. Good Luck.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

4 speed

I'm going to start by looking at the connections on the back of the ignition switch. I'm thinking I can jumper the purple wire connected to the switch and get it to turn over. That switch might be the culprit, it is really flaky and when I looked under the dash last night, I saw he (previous owner) had electrical tape wrapped around it.

I worry about the horn relay a little too. That is the only thing I have touched/messed with lately. I've been having horn problems so I jumpered the black wire yesterday to see if the relay was working, I assume it was because when I grounded the black wire the horn sounded. Still, it is the last thing I touched, so.....

THANKS!
Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The horn relay shouldn't have anything to do with the car not starting as that relay only does the horn.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay:

1. I jumpered the purple wire at the junction block (horn relay) and the starter turns over great

2. I dropped the ignition switch from the dash and a red wire is disconnected, it travels to the Accel distributor.

I'm thinking the red wire should be connected to the pink connector on the back of the ignition switch????

Help!

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll need a test light or voltmeter. That wire for the ignition should be connected to the switch in the spot that is only 'live' when the key is in the 'on' position. Then you're looking for the wire that's only excited when in the 'start' position and tracing that back to the starter. Or just run a new same sized wire from the key to the starter.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Yay! Got it to start. Plugged the red in with the pink and jumpered the purple to hot at the junction block with ignition on, car starts great

Ordering a new ignition swith right now.

Funny, I couldn't get it to crank when I jumpered red to purple at the back of the switch?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So then you know that purple wire needs to be repaired. I would just run a new wire from the switch to the starter solenoid. The switch itself might be fine.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee said:


> So then you know that purple wire needs to be repaired. I would just run a new wire from the switch to the starter solenoid. The switch itself might be fine.



Okay, the switch showed up, I installed it and no joy! No matter, the old switch was in bad need of replacement anyway.

I followed Rukee's advice this AM and ohm'd out the purple wire going from the ignition switch through the bulkhead junction to the solenoid.

No continuity between the connection on the back of the switch and the inline disconnect point on the fender. Tells me the purple wire is open.

Ran a piggy back wire to confirm and she starts right up.

Will be doing some head standing tomorrow to find the exact problem with the purple wire. The wiring in the car does not look/feel 45 years old so hoping it is something simple as opposed to having to run a new wire through the harnesses and bulkhead connector.

NOTE TO SELF: Never ignore sage advice from GOAT Amigos on the forum (especially Rukee in this case). 

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It might take too long to tare the whole wiring harness apart to find the problem. And then you'll end up with the harness all ripped apart when your done. You might be better off just to keep the new wire you ran and black tape it to the existing harness to hide it.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Just to close this thread out, I found the break in my wire.

The previous owner had put an inline micro size toggle switch in the ignition circuit (purple solenoid wire) and one of the solderless connections had come loose. 

I was hanging around under my dash just looking at things and noticed it.

I took the switch out and repaired the purple solenoid wire. All is well.

Felt good to pull out the piggy back wire I was using.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Just to close this thread out, I found the break in my wire.
> 
> The previous owner had put an inline micro size toggle switch in the ignition circuit and one of the solderless connections had come loose.
> 
> ...


Way to go.......your gonna be a 'chanic yet.


----------

